# Under Gravel Filters



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Is it possible to convert a normal tank into one that can have a ugf installed and if so, is it economical?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't follow. You can get a ugf for pretty much any size tank. And they are cheap.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

you can pick up the gear for a UGF at your local LFS and it is rather cheap as well... and they only use as mush electricity as your powerhead hooked up to it consumes, so not all that mush
I have one... it also gives peace of mind :smile:


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Oh, I guess I misunderstood how they worked. I thought you needed holes through the bottom of the tank for pipes. I guess they go up the side or something. My bad. Sounds like a good thing to invest in though.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

DO NOT GET ONE. THEY SUCK. THEY ARE JUST AS EXPENSIVE AS ANY OTHER FILTER, tOO.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=10&t=4274

get a normal aquaclear/emperor filter instead, fling your UGF idea out the window.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

K, then what is the deal with the canister filters and wet/dry filters? Are they any good? Are they the same thing? Recommend one? Sorry for all the "Q's" but As you can tell, I know squat about them.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

get an undergravel and other filters. i have an undergravel and although i can not swear it works, in theory it does and it doesnt hurt anything. if you already have a powerhead why not pay the extra 15-20 bux??


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Sorry 45 i have taken care of fish longer than youv'e been alive. About 18 years 5 years longer than you have been alive. You don't need a ugf if you ues a canister or wet dry But for a powerfilter i would. Your tank will be more stabil. Funny that all the people who don't use them never had them or never took care of them right!!!!







Check big als out for prices on filters.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

It has up lift tubes that can be attached to any air pump or a powerhead with the right adapter. I've had them on most of my tanks, but no longer.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

They are ugly and a relative hassle to tend to IMO

I would much rather have a simple one-piece hang-on filter than a plastic amalgamation in my aquarium.

Buy an Aquaclear or Emperor filter of appropriate size for your tank instead.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

UGF's are not good for P tanks. Uneaten food and particles get traped under the plates where they stay, decomposing, and wrecking havoc on your water parameters. I would stay away from them and get a nice canister or wet/dry filter. Much better choice IMO.

~Dj


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> UGF's are not good for P tanks. Uneaten food and particles get traped under the plates where they stay, decomposing, and wrecking havoc on your water parameters. I would stay away from them and get a nice canister or wet/dry filter. Much better choice IMO.
> 
> ~Dj


100% agree...

That´s the reason most people use power, canister or wet/dry filter!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well can anybody prove that ugf's when properly cleaned create water pollution. I suggest you do research and dicide for yourself. And also, I bet you can find more pro's than con's. Goto wet web media they are bar none the best for any info about aquariums.And related topics.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh and i mean documentation from a respectible authority.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Ok, I agree and somewhat disagree about the whole idea of a ugf. At first I was all sorts of excited that it was gonna assist me in keeping the tank a little cleaner......but then I later realized the ugf only gets SOME of the SMALLER particles of uneaten food, etc and takes them up the tube past the air stone and back in the water so the filter can get 'em. Kind of a waste of time when it comes to the bigger chunks. but I guess it depends on what kind of substrate you use too.


----------



## BuzzLitYr (May 20, 2003)

So why not run both. cannister and ugf?


----------

